# Caption This!



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Double Trouble.... I think he has a little sugar in the tank!


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

What's this world coming to, can't even bend over to eat some corn!


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

Too much Bravo channel?


----------



## johnhol (Jan 14, 2014)

Get the buck off me.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

You're doing it wrong 

You're my brother from another brother!

#FAIL


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

RUT Ro....Say hello to my little friend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Another day in deer prison


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

3 bucks for a little tail.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

"Hey Bucky, let's practice up a bit fer when we get outta here!"


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

That's some good buck booty no matter what county your in.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Tolt ya, that's my corn, ******!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Is that you Sam?


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Broke Buck Mountain!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Just one buck administering his version of the "13 inch rule" on another.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

(In my best Discovery Channel narrator voice)...."Meanwhile, back in Travis County...."


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Buck It


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

That one has eaten too much and his buddy is dragging him home.


----------



## tailinaround90 (Mar 9, 2014)

Now that's a cull buck in my book. He isn't doing you any good


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

So if you shoot them, is it a hate crime?


Sent from my iPhone while on the toilet using Crappatalk


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Instigator said:


> Another day in deer prison


Winner


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

One more off the buck it list.


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Queer Deer


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Here...let me help you over that fence.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you like deer sausage?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

"Can't we just go out to dinner ONCE, without you picking up the waitress??"

reminds me of the movie "Sideways."


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

What happens in the pen, stays in the pen.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hunter said:


> What happens in the pen, stays in the pen.


Winner


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

It's only Practice!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

In a really effeminate voice: "OK that was fun. Now you do me".


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

How about this 13 inch rule!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Any chance pic came from around Collie Station??


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

kbp said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Caption This! The first thing comes to mind is Chase This!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Caption This! The first thing comes to mind is Chase This!


Hahahahaha.....10!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

But who is that he's _______?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> But who is that he's _______?


Bwaaha.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> But who is that he's _______?


Yo!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

You hunt in Austin? The lack of concern the other buck has, makes me think this is normal. lol


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> Yo!


I don't know, his legs look a little Wobbly.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

"Don't ya think that's a wee bit old ta be believing in leprechauns?"


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

" Hold still Jon. It will only take me a few more seconds."


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

lol


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Let's play Lion Tamer jc......you bend over and roar and I will toss you the meat!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

As the banjos play in the distance...


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

This is what happens when you are in the pen.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Lmao!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

This is weird, what are you doing?


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Caption This! The first thing comes to mind is Chase This!


YES!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

